# Mauget Recommendations



## Nickrosis (Aug 23, 2004)

Any thoughts on injecting fertilizers into a tree?

Experience with Fungisol or Tebuject for leaf disease control? How'd it work and when did you use it?

Bidrin has proven itself over and over again but seems limited in use due to toxicity. Any disagreements?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 23, 2004)

*Needle Park?*

I prefer older, simpler methods of fertilization. Broadcast and some foliar application. Simple, easy and cost effective. Needles scare me. It may lead to abuse. Drugs are rampant. I hear that Prozac is now in our water table. I think Viagra, Cialis and Levitra must now be in our water supply as evidenced by this photo of a Ginkgo biloba 'Mayfield' that I chip budded in June 2004 from dormant scion wood. This photo was made 8-17-04 but the graft has been growing like Pinocchio's nose from June. The plants in the photo adjacent to this anomaly are also G. b. 'Mayfield' budded at the same time. They show a more typical growth pattern. Most chip budded Ginkgoes that I am familiar with put out only a simple set of leaves in the first season of growth. It may be the water or what's in the water. I need a drink.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/Elmore/Ginkgo/MayfieldchipbuddedJune20048-17-04resized.jpg">


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 23, 2004)

I've planted over a hundred ginkgos, and I've seem them do that on occasion, with distilled water being the only water that every touched them in the greenhouse.

Could it be your cultural practices that's making it excited?


----------



## Elmore (Aug 25, 2004)

*culture?*

Nah...


----------



## Nathan Wreyford (Aug 26, 2004)

The Austin TX distributor for Mauget uses tebuject for oakwilt


----------

